# 08 teryx clutch spring question



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a 2008 teryx with an all stock motor, electric fuel pump mod, and unifilter. They teryx has 28 inch itp mega mayhem tires, itp wheels, a 2 inch lift, and epi almond secondary spring. When in mud it will not spin the tires very well feels like it's only getting 3/4 power to the wheels. What spring set up should I be running to allow the clutch to put more power to the wheels. I also noticed the belt will occasionally slip when trying to back out of mud in reverse.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You just need to call VFJ.


----------



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

I talked to john this morning my clutch will be going to him next month hopefully!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. You won't regret that.


----------

